# Very big funny looking Bee



## Jeff15 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2018)

Good looking legs...for a bee


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 19, 2018)

Most bees have six appendages.  I was gonna add that those wings look too small for flight ... but that is a probelm all bees have.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 19, 2018)

You must have used a very big macro lens.


----------

